# Sticky  +++ REPORT STATUS CHANGES HERE (App, Pro, Demo, Prep, U/C, T/O, Com, On Hold, Canceled, Vision) +++



## droneriot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=135309371#post135309371

Should be "vision" as well.


----------



## erbse

Hi, since there's no notifaction thread @the City/Metro forum, I put the request here:

Please replace this post from the stone age with the following overview, thanks a lot:




Welcome to the ultimate Frankfurt projects collection thread! 

*Visit the DWF Frankfurt forum!* You're welcome to discuss in English or German there.

All Frankfurt threads at the World Development News Forums:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=23928855


*Frankfurt projects (highrise towers) map:*

*Light Green: U/C | Blue: Planned | Red: Proposed | Gray: Existing | Dark Green: Recently completed*









Last update: March 2016. Created by user cardiac86



*Downtown Frankfurt* (Bankenviertel), planned and U/C highrises:











*Europaviertel Frankfurt*, planned and U/C towers:









Last update: March 2016. Created by user eibomz



See also: 

*Frankfurt Skyscraper List @Wikipedia*

*Frankfurt Tower/Building Lists @Emporis*

*Frankfurt Project Maps by DAF*

_Yours sincerely, erbse._


----------



## amr.arch

its not bad


----------



## ed500

Hi please change from

WUHAN | Chow Tai Fook Centre | 808m | 2651ft | 124 fl | Vision

to

WUHAN | Chow Tai Fook Centre | *648m* | *2126ft* | *118 fl* | *Pro*

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467142&page=9
Source: http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...ourney-toward-building-a-better-new-world.pdf


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ done


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

erbse said:


> Hi, since there's no notifaction thread @the City/Metro forum, I put the request here:
> 
> Please replace this post from the stone age with the following overview, thanks a lot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the ultimate Frankfurt projects collection thread!
> 
> *Visit the DWF Frankfurt forum!* You're welcome to discuss in English or German there.
> 
> All Frankfurt threads at the World Development News Forums:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=23928855
> 
> 
> *Frankfurt projects (highrise towers) map:*
> 
> *Light Green: U/C | Blue: Planned | Red: Proposed | Gray: Existing | Dark Green: Recently completed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last update: March 2016. Created by user cardiac86
> 
> 
> 
> *Downtown Frankfurt* (Bankenviertel), planned and U/C highrises:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Europaviertel Frankfurt*, planned and U/C towers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last update: March 2016. Created by user eibomz
> 
> 
> 
> See also:
> 
> *Frankfurt Skyscraper List @Wikipedia*
> 
> *Frankfurt Tower/Building Lists @Emporis*
> 
> *Frankfurt Project Maps by DAF*
> 
> _Yours sincerely, erbse._


this is gonna be nice.


----------



## droneriot

So Dubai City Tower is in this section but Nakheel Tower is not? :lol:


----------



## surfnasi

Thats a great map of Frankfurt Highrises,

Does the length of the sketchs resemable the hight of the towers ?


----------



## ed500

Hi please change from

WUHAN | Chow Tai Fook Centre | 648m | 2126ft | 121 fl | Demo

to

WUHAN | CTF Finance Center | 648m | 2126ft | 118 fl | Prep

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1467142&page=11
Source: http://global.ctbuh.org/resources/p...ourney-toward-building-a-better-new-world.pdf

The most recent images from the site show that demolition on the main tower plot is complete, also the name change and floor height change is stated in the CTBUH research paper.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Any one have statistics about the lift - elevator used in Mega and super tall......like BK - OTIS , Jeddah Mile High - KONE etc......


----------



## Vito Corleone

firoz bharmal said:


> Any one have statistics about the lift - elevator used in Mega and super tall......like BK - OTIS , Jeddah Mile High - KONE etc......


You can find some good elevator information for supertall buildings on this site:
http://skyscrapercenter.com/


----------



## city of the future

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=525819
Unfortunately it seems like it is ON-HOLD, what do others think? I say we move it back U/C when we have proof that the superstructure has risen


----------



## Fotografer

KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka PNB118 | 644m | 2113ft | 118 fl | U/C

Thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285

Please change high: up to* 682 m* - its official:

https://www.thebusinessyear.com/malaysia-2017/how-high/focus

http://www.ptlm.com.my/index.php/component/k2/11-insider/syed-mokhtar-plans-new-110-storey-skyscraper-in-jalan-sultan-ismail

http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/content/1016689/asia-reaches-sky-mega-towers


----------



## Fotografer

Please change (only height) from:
DUBAI | Burj 2020 | *660m+* | 2165ft+ | 115 fl | 300m+ | 984ft+ | Prep

to

DUBAI | Burj 2020 | *700*| 

Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642846
Source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1642846&page=38


----------



## A Chicagoan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2002117
Move to Supertalls.


----------



## stewie1980

It sure looks like the Rama IX Super Tower in Bangkok is U/C.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141075202#post141075202


----------



## Spocket

Okay, I didn't want to be that guy but apparently somebody will have to.

Why is this sub so special that every nutty "vision" that people think of is posted as though there's any chance it will ever get built? Can anybody just draw something and call it a vision? 

Can we at least deal in only genuine proposals or speculation based on reasonably good grounds?


----------



## city of the future

I am afraid this is the time to put Jeddah tower on hold. It has been confirmed in the thread that the progress has halted. Please move to on hold, as the current title is misleading


----------



## KillerZavatar

city of the future said:


> I am afraid this is the time to put Jeddah tower on hold. It has been confirmed in the thread that the progress has halted. Please move to on hold, as the current title is misleading


----------



## Gabriel900

^^ It is Done


----------



## germantower

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=150309363#post150309363

Move to supertalls and change height from 636m to 472m


----------



## davidwsk

Kindly please merge these 2 threads and renamed to :

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2106981

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1639309

KUALA LUMPUR | Tower M KLCC | 700m+ | 2296ft+ | 145 fl | Pro


----------



## Tupac96

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1760867&page=21

Cancelled, please archive


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

This one really ought to be labeled as a vision, I think we can all see that: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2201368


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ Oh? What was it labeled as before?


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ Oh? What was it labeled as before?


When the thread was made, it had the "Pro" tag, which is usually reserved for serious, realistic proposals.


----------



## ssoott

I would like to lodge a report on a FLOOD OF SPAM that's happening in Megatalls forum lobby. Maybe a mod can permaban the spammer and his IP address forever.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

ssoott said:


> I would like to lodge a report on a FLOOD OF SPAM that's happening in Megatalls forum lobby. Maybe a mod can permaban the spammer and his IP address forever.


That happens all the time, I'm afraid. It's the top forum of SSC, so naturally spambots go there a lot.

My suggestion would be to require mod approval to create a thread in this section. How often are legitimate threads made here anyway? Megatalls being proposed is not an everyday occurrence, while flood spamming happens several times a week.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Its been going for years and theres nothing we can do to stop the spammers from re register, the best way to do is report them and we will del and ban them.


----------



## davidwsk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1239285&page=110

New name : Merdeka 118

Kindly please assist to amend the title. Thanks.


----------



## ed500

Please change title from

WUHAN | Fanhai Centre | +600m | +2000ft | Pro

to

WUHAN | Fanhai Centre | 477m | 1565ft | 97 fl | Pro

thread:https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2017685
source:https://kuaibao.qq.com/s/20190829A0CB0M00?refer=spider


----------



## Yellow Fever

For all members, please give us a PM when your requests haven't done after a week, thank!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

For all the China megatalls still in this forum, I kindly request they either be changed to 500 meters or be put up for vision material


----------



## Dale

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> For all the China megatalls still in this forum, I kindly request they either be changed to 500 meters or be put up for vision material


Does this pertain to projects in the pipeline ?


----------



## KillerZavatar

well there is only baishizhou left and that still hasn't been moved although new renders already confirm a downscale and it is close to Shenwan which has a height limit of 400m above sea level to begin with


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

CTBUH has officially listed this as CANCELLED:









Burj Mubarak Al Kabir | KUWAIT CITY | 1001m | 234 fl


This 1001m skyscraper will be part of the proposed urban project "Silk City". Rendering: Full resolution. Source: http://foro.capitalsim.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24582 Comparison diagram with Burj Dubai / Burj Khalifa: Source: http://foro.capitalsim.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=24582 Artistic...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

That leaves Jeddah Tower as the only pre-financial crisis Megatall proposal that hasn't been downscaled, cancelled, or finished, if I'm not entirely mistaken. Although that one is definitely hovering in limbo too, but its exact fate is yet to be determined.


----------



## Kyll.Ing.

Sorry for double post, but I'd like to follow up my summary post from yesterday in the discussion thread:

PUERTO PRINCESA | Princesa Tower | 680m | 2231ft | 128 fl | Pro 
This one should probably be labeled a Vision for the following reasons:

The tower was proposed by a small construction company that's not even close to have the funds necessary to build it.
Its funding method is said to be "crowd sourced". You can barely build a garden shed through crowd sourcing, never mind a skyscraper. 
No documentation for the tower exists except one YouTube video from almost two years ago. The channel has 181 subscribers.
This is an excerpt from the proposal, punctuation and all:



> Puerto Princesa City is one of the safest places on earth to host skyscraper buildings, safe from destructive forces of nature, and environmental hazards, no history of strong earthquakes, tsunami, and super typhoons.
> Princesa Tower is a potential modern Philippine landmark, …a towering 680 meters tall,…128 floors of mixed occupancies:..such as : Corporate Offices,.. luxurious hotels, Presidential suites,..restaurants,… shopping mall,… food centers,.. function rooms,.. recreational,.. entertainment,.. resort,.. open sky park,.. sky ride,.. telecom and media centers.
> Princesa Tower promises iconic leadership with features not known and seen before in any architectural digest and existing iconic buildings in the world.
> “FIRST” highest Open Sky Park at 501 meters,…
> ”FIRST” highest and the longest Glass Walk at 500 meters,….
> “FIRST” highest Sky ride at 555 meters,….
> and the “FIRST” highest Public Food Court at 508 meters,….
> The open sky park can host the “FIRST” highest zumba dance exercise at 501 meters above the ground during weekends,…can accommodate 1,000 to 1,500 zumba dancers from all over the world via online booking.


It reads like a bad SSC post. If they've spent so little thought on the presentation of the tower, they probably don't have the organization necessary to actually build it.

SEOUL | Yongsan International Business District | 621m | 2037ft | Pro
This one looks like it should be closed or moved somewhere else. The Megatall was apparently removed from the project master plan, according to this post: SEOUL | Yongsan International Business District | 621m |... 

SHENZHEN | Baishizhou Redevelopment | 600m | 1968ft | 350m x 8 | 1148ft x 8 | 250m x 10 | 820ft x 10 | Pro 
Move to Supertalls. The new proposal is 3x450 m, according to the latest post in the thread. And that's _still_ above the height limit in the area.

HANOI | Phuong Trach Tower | 600m | 108 fl | 1968ft | Pro
I'm not sure what's going on with this one. It was originally proposed in 2016, but the thread was made last year (one year ago, to the day). The latest news are from 2019. Is it a part of an ongoing masterplan? Is there a developer? A timeline? A budget? No proposal to move it just yet, but someone really ought to look into how serious this one actually is.


----------

